# beginning dcc



## Paul sabato (Feb 19, 2019)

I have a basic inside-outside oval with switches to move from inside to outside or the other way. I want to set up dcc. any suggestion regarding what system to use.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

do you think you'll have a bigger layout sometime in the future?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Get the basic starter set like a Digitrax Zephyr or similar NCE product. You will quite possibly expand some in the next several years IF you stick with the hobby. If so, you'll likely want at least 3 amps working for you, and the starter systems mostly provide that. After that basic requirement, the rest is how you feel about the features, the way it feels in your hands, its looks, how easy the manual is to make sense of, etc.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Look carefully at the programming features. You will certainly need to do that as you acquire DCC locomotives and taking them to a hobby shop or someone else can get old real fast.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are four major suppliers of DCC systems:
Digitrax, NCE, MRC and Bachmann EZ. All are
quality products and would be sufficient to
run almost any layout. All but Bachmann are
full featured and all but Bachmann can do fine tune work on
decoders.

Don


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

First thought, will you be operating on someone else's road? If so, buy what they have so can bring your own controller and be familiar on how to operate. Second, buy what suits you in feel and capability. Third, if possible, operate before you buy, at hobby shops and at others railroads. Visit shows to also get a feel for the different systems.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

timlange3 said:


> First thought, will you be operating on someone else's road? If so, buy what they have so can bring your own controller and be familiar on how to operate. Second, buy what suits you in feel and capability. Third, if possible, operate before you buy, at hobby shops and at others railroads. Visit shows to also get a feel for the different systems.


That's your best advice, right there.

The differences in the systems are ergonomic, procedural, and aesthetic. They all do the same things, and do them well.

Try as many as you can, and get the one that feels best to you.


----------



## Paul sabato (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks for the help. I don't think I will be adding to this layout. It is an old layout that sat idle for about 20yrs. I'm trying to get it going again. No I won't be using anyone else's layout. My plan is to control 3-4engines plus 4 switches.


----------



## mholiver (Feb 12, 2019)

because the local club converted their large layout from DC to DCC using NCE, I'm going with their basic Power Cab 2 amp system which is like $200. they say the 2 amps can handle 4 engines. the next upgrade is 5 amps.
I don't know if chicken or the egg, but all the other friend's layouts are also NCE vast most are club members.
there are a lot of youtube videos on DCC systems and where and how to start. Digitrax or NCE seem to be the decision to make.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mike

Apparently NCE is being very cautious in saying that
their 2 amp DCC system can handle 4 locos. Well, I
guess. My 1 amp Bachmann EZ can easily handle
4 locos plus. 

A HO loco running at a normal speed should draw
around .3 or .4 of an amp. Of course, sound locos
do draw a good deal more.

Don


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

mholiver said:


> because the local club converted their large layout from DC to DCC using NCE, I'm going with their basic Power Cab 2 amp system which is like $200. they say the 2 amps can handle 4 engines. the next upgrade is 5 amps.
> I don't know if chicken or the egg, but all the other friend's layouts are also NCE vast most are club members.
> there are a lot of youtube videos on DCC systems and where and how to start. Digitrax or NCE seem to be the decision to make.


This brings up a good point. If there is a local club that you might join, ask what system they are using and then seriously consider that system. That way, when (not IF) you need help, there are some modelers locally that can give you a hand.


----------

